# [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?



## Jarafi (14. November 2017)

*[Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

*Infos zum Test
*
Alpenföhn wusste schon in der Vergangenheit schon immer mit preiswerten  und zugleich sehr guten Kühlern mit ausgefallenen Namen zu begeistern.
Mit dem Ben Nevis Advanced hatte ich bereites eine verbesserte und vergrößerte Variante des „Ur-Ben Nevis“ im Test.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch Alpenföhn hat sich nicht Lumpen lassen und in Zeiten von immer  schickeren PC’s dem Ben Nevis Advanced nun noch ein optisches Upgrade  spendiert. 
Technisch ist alles beim alten geblieben. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_08gF7wueno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jedoch hat der Kühler jetzt einen komplett schwarzen Anstrich bekommen, sowie einen RGB Lüfter. 
Das alles für 35 Euro hört sich doch schon einmal wirklich gut an.  
Wie sich der Kühler im neuen Gewand macht, klärt der Test.

*Verpackung & Zubehör*

Alpenföhn verpackt den Ben Nevis Advanced RGB in einer etwas auffälligeren Schachtel.
 Daneben  gibt es natürlich auch noch ein kleines Zubehörpaket.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses umfasst  Montagematerial für alle gängigen Intel-Sockel.  Die AMD-Halterung ist  schon am eigentlichen Kühler montiert.
Dabei außerdem noch eine  RGB-Weiche, sowie eine RGB-Bedienelement.

*
Der Kühler im Detail*

Ist der Ben Nevis Advanced RGB von seiner Verpackung befreit, springt einem zuerst das komplett schwarze Design ins Auge.
Dies verleiht dem Kühler noch einmal eine hervorragende und dezente Optik.
Das Gewicht zum normalen Advanced hat sich hingegen nicht verändert und beträgt weiterhin 630 g.
Auch bei der eigentlichen Höhe von 15,9 cm hat sich nichts geändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der eigentliche Lüfter, der 130 mm misst, wurde allerdings, was den  eigentlichen Rotor anbelangt durch einen aus durchsichtigem Kunststoff  gefertigten ersetzt, um die RGB-Beleuchtung schick in Szene zu bringen.  Ansonsten ist alles beim alten geblieben, ein konischer Rahmen sowie ein  PWM-Anschluss für den eigentlichen Lüfter.
Was jetzt jedoch neu ist, ist der 4-Pin RGB-Anschluss.
Alpenföhn hat sich beim Ben Nevis Advanced dazu entschieden, den Lüfter  direkt per RGB-Header auf dem Board mit anzusteuern, ASUS AURA z.B. oder  per beiliegendem Schalter, falls das Mainboard noch keinen RGB-Header  besitzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit kommt jeder in den Genuss von schicker Beleuchtung, auch wenn noch kein moderneres Board mit RGB-Header vorhanden ist.
Wird die Beleuchtung per Schalter aktiviert, so stehen einige Modi zur Auswahl.
Man kann zwischen verschiedenen Modi wie Farbdurchlauf, Einzelfarbe oder Pulsen wählen.
Die Geschwindigkeit und die Helligkeit anpassen sowie verschiedene vorgefertigte Farben anwählen.
Zwölf Farben habe ich gezählt, Dies deckt schon einmal einen großen Farbraum für das eigene System ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem einstellen der gewünschten Einstellungen kann das Seitenteil  dann geschlossenen werden, der Ben Nevis Advanced erstrahlt dann  zukünftig in den eingestellten Modi.
Außerdem befindet sich im Lieferumfang eine RGB-Weiche, hier können dann  in der Theorie neben dem Kühler noch drei weitere Lüfter mit  angesteuert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Unterseite kommt weiterhin die HDT-Technik zum Einsatz, vier 6-m-Kupferheatpipes sind dafür plan angeschliffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die „Shock Killer Pole“ für den sicheren Transport ist ebenfalls wieder mit dabei.
Von der Seite betrachtet zeigt sich außerdem wieder das asymmetrische  Kühlerdesign, so werden keine Arbeitsspeicher-Slots auf dem Board  blockiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die Montage*

Bei meinem AM4-System geschieht die Montage einfach durch das Einhängen  des Kühlers in das von AMD auf allen Mainboards vormontierten  Retention-Modul. 
Auch lässt sich der Ben Nevis Advanced RGB mit dem Luftstrom im Gehäuse  montieren, dies ist nicht bei allen Kühlern für AMD der Fall.
Montiert wurde der Kühler hier auf einem ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Extreme mit Ryzen 7 1700x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage dauert, großzügig drei bis fünf Minuten.
Bei Intel-Systemen funktioniert das Ganze fast genauso einfach: Als  erstes tauscht man hier am eigentlichen Kühlkörper den AMD-Halte-Rahmen  gegen die beiden Intel-Halterungen aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entweder den Sockel 11xx oder den 2011-(3).
Beim Sockel 1151 als Beispiel kommt noch die Backplate, die im  Lieferumfang enthalten ist, zum Einsatz. Danach wird der Kühler einfach  verschraubt.

*Die Testmessungen*

Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
Der FX-9590 wird in meinem Test mit zwei Modulen, sprich vier Kernen  betrieben, um in einem endanwenderfreundlichen Rahmen zu bleiben. Bei  größeren Kühlern kommen vier Cores zum Einsatz.


Das Testsystem:

•    AMD FX-9590
•    ASUS Crosshair Formula-z
•    8GB Crucial Ballistix
•    Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
•    Seasonic Fanless 460W
•    Windows 10 64 bit

Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau statt.

Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler Drehzahl betrieben.
Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von  Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen  20-23°.

Nach jeweils 30 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME  abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst  aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter PRIME kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz.
Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.

Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein VOLTCRAFT SL-100 zum Einsatz, dieses  wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als  Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-24  dB(A).

*Die Temperaturen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V vernimmt man ein dezentes Rauschen,  der Advanced RGB ist hier einen Tick lauter als der kleine Ben Nevis,  jedoch gleich laut wie der normale Ben Nevis Advanced.
Werden 7-V beim Lüfter angelegt, so vernimmt man den Lüfter so gut wie  gar nicht mehr: Hier hat man dann endgültige Ruhe und zudem eine schicke  Optik.

*Fazit*

Was soll man zum Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced RGB groß sagen?

Alpenföhn zeigt, dass man nicht immer ein Rad neu erfinden muss, um einen guten Kühler zu präsentieren. 
Der Ben Nevis Advanced RGB vereint alle positiven Eigenschaften des  normalen Ben Nevis Advanced, bringt jedoch zudem noch Farbe mit ins  Spiel.
Gute Kühlleistung, eine einfache Montage, 100% RAM-Kompatibilität sowie eine angemessene Lautstärke sind hier zu erwähnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der schwarze Anstrich steht dem Kühler auch hervorragend und wer die  Beleuchtung nicht möchte, kann sie auch einfach abschalten, sich aber  trotzdem am dezenten Design erfreuen.

Für 35 Euro die Alpenföhn für die RGB-Variante haben möchte kann man  bedenkenlos zugreifen, besonders wer gerne etwas Farbe in den PC bringt.


Der Preis sollte, bei besserer Verfügbarkeit auch noch unter die  30-Euro-Marke rutschen, dadurch wird der Kühler dann noch attraktiver.

Positiv:

•    Preis/Leistung
•    Einfache & Sichere Montage
•    Verarbeitung
•    Leiser Lüfter bei 7-V
• RGB per Mainboard-Header
• RGB per Taster
• RGB unabhängig von der Lüfterfspannung
•    Dezente Optik/ Schwarzer Anstrich
•    100% RAM-Kompatibel


Neutral:

•    Dezent Hörbar bei 12-V

Negativ

•    -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced RGB bei Caseking*

*Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced bei Alpenföhn*

​


----------



## Jarafi (14. November 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Guten Morgen, viel Spaß beim Lesen!  Anregungen oder Testwünsche gerne her damit!


----------



## Merowinger0807 (14. November 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Danke für den schicken Test, jedoch muss ich mal doof fragen... warum du bei der Montage auf ein AM4 System eingehst, der Temperaturtest jedoch auf einem AM3+ System durchgeführt wurde?
AM3+ ist ja im Grunde schon länger tot. Oder ging es einzig um einen Vergleich weil alle anderen Kühler die für den Vergleich hergehalten haben auch auf besagtem AM3+ System getestet wurden?


----------



## poiu (14. November 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*



Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Oder ging es einzig um einen Vergleich weil alle anderen Kühler die für den Vergleich hergehalten haben auch auf besagtem AM3+ System getestet wurden?



Denke das dürfte es wohl sein, übrigens sind die Am3+ sehr gut dafür geeignet, jedenfalls was den Wärmeabgabe Punkt betrifft  und wohl auch zuverlässiger beim auslesen der Temp

Intel taugt da gar nicht wegen denn WLP Murcks unter dem heatspreader


----------



## Jarafi (14. November 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*



Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Danke für den schicken Test, jedoch muss ich mal doof fragen... warum du bei der Montage auf ein AM4 System eingehst, der Temperaturtest jedoch auf einem AM3+ System durchgeführt wurde?
> AM3+ ist ja im Grunde schon länger tot. Oder ging es einzig um einen Vergleich weil alle anderen Kühler die für den Vergleich hergehalten haben auch auf besagtem AM3+ System getestet wurden?



Doof ist keine Frage.

Zum einen, weil ich sämtliche Kühler auf dem System teste und so einen großen Pool an Vergleichen habe. Zum anderen wirst du nichts finden, als den FX 9590 der so schön heizt 
Montage sehe ich aber eher bei AM4, AM3 juckt ja keinen mehr bzw die Montage an für sich ist ja identisch, außer eben die Lochabstände.

LG


----------



## Quat (15. November 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Danke, schöner Test!


Jarafi schrieb:


> Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.​


Sorry, das "Versicherungsdeutsch" verwirrt mich etwas! 
"sind abzüglich angegeben"
Muß ich abziehen oder hast du abgezogen?
Für mich sprachgebräuchlich würde ich interpretieren; sind nicht abgezogen. Tatsächlich sehen die Werte ja auch genau danach aus.
Nur warum soll ich überhaupt irgendetwas abziehen, 22° = normale Raumtemp. und 3° Schwankung?
Andersherum, sind sie schon abgezogen, käm PR Slim und BenNevis Adv. z.B. auf inakzeptable 95° bzw. 89°?
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will nicht meckern, nur verstehen!
Du hast dir so viel Arbeit gemacht! Ich möchte das, für mich, nicht einfach nur abhaken.


----------



## Jarafi (15. November 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Abend,

alles gut, kein Thema 

Die Werte sind mit der Raumtemperatur angegeben. Muss man selber abziehen, wenn man möchte.
Die Schwankung ist nur drin, da ,meine Zimmertemperatur ab und an etwas ändert.

Formuliere das mal etwas um.

LG


----------



## Bastian_Bux (16. November 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Habe diverse Rezensionen gelesen, in denen gesagt wurde, dass man bei der Montage enorme Kraft aufwenden muss, so dass einige Angst hatten die CPU oder das Mainboard zu beschädigen. Das widerlegt dieser Test ja im Grunde. Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Jarafi (16. November 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Naja, ich hatte schon fünf Kühler mit dieser Halterung, gingen alle mit normalen Kraftaufwand.

Grüße


----------



## Bastian_Bux (17. November 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte schon fünf Kühler mit dieser Halterung, gingen alle mit normalen Kraftaufwand.
> 
> Grüße



Cool, danke, dann ist meine Kühlerentscheidung hiermit gefallen


----------



## Bastian_Bux (17. November 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Und sehr schöner Testbericht. Danke dafür


----------



## Jarafi (17. November 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Ich hab das auch eben noch einmal probiert, ich weiss nicht, was daran schwer sein soll.

Nur sollte man erst die Seite ohne "Druckfläche einhängen" andersrum ist es dann etwas schwerer, aber nicht dramtisch.

Grüße


----------



## Rolk (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Viele Effekte zum kleinen Preis?*

Ein 130er Lüfter? Aber ich nehme an die Bohrungen auf der Innenseite entsprechen einem 120er?


----------



## Jarafi (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Jap zumindest die außenmaße, die Borhugnen sind dann 120. Kannst also auch nene anderen Lüfter drauf schnallen.

Grüße


----------



## 9Strike (6. April 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Hab gerade erst mitbekommen, dass es auch eine RGB Edition vom Advanced gibt. Schönes Review, ich hätte aber eine Frage zum RGB Header: muss man die Weiche verwenden? Das Ganze sieht mit der Weiche nämlich nach ziemlichem Kabelsalat aus, aber ich hab dazu konkret noch nichts gefunden, in der Anleitung steht man soll den Splitter verwenden und so hab ich es jetzt auch auf allen Bildern gesehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. April 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Ein direkter Anschluss an Mainboards ist nicht möglich, weil das Kabel am Kühler mit einem männlichen Stecker endet. Man braucht für gängige Header also einen weiblich-weiblich-Adapter mit zwei Buchsen; der Splitter übernimmt auch diese Funktion.


----------



## 9Strike (6. April 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Wie dämlich ist das denn


----------



## Jarafi (6. April 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*



9Strike schrieb:


> Wie dämlich ist das denn



Naja, ich finde die Lösung nicht dämlich. SO kannst auch LED Stripes mit dran hängen etc.

LG


----------



## 9Strike (7. April 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Als Zusatz ist das total ok, aber wenn das eben nicht will darf man ein Kabel mit 2 dicken Stecker verstecken. Man hätte ja einfach einen Anschluss am Splitter und den am Lüfter vertauschen können.


----------



## Jarafi (7. April 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Das Kabel ist allerdings lang genug, um es hintgerm Mainboard zu verstecken, aber verstehe was du meinst.

Grüße


----------



## Flautze (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Moin, 
kurze Frage hierzu. Nirgendwo (also nicht in der Anleitung, auch wenn in der Montageanleitung von eine, gesprochen wird) steht, dass das Y-Kabel im Lieferumfang dabei ist, ich sehe auch Bewertungen z.B. bei caseking, die suggerieren, dass kein Adapter dabei ist.
Da ich überlege den Kühler auch für ein RGB/Aura-PC zu kaufen wäre es wichtig zu wissen, ob der Y-Splitter dabei ist, oder ob ich doch noch einen zusätzlich kaufen muss.
Danke.

Danke.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB - Schicke Farbe im PC?*

Guten Morgen,

die Weiche liegt bei jedem RGB-Kühler bei und funzt auch mit ASUS AURA, genau auch wie der Kühler.
Habe ich gestern erst wieder selbst genutzt.

Viele Grüße


----------

